# Titus Racer X Review and Comparisons...



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimados Amigos,

Les comentó que el domingo pasado fui a una carrera, la de estreno de la Titus Racer X. Ahora si ya pudo darles comentarios sobre la misma y compararla con algunos otros modelos que he tenido. Aquí les van mis puntos de vista.

-Turner Flux: Probablemente la más divertida pero la menos "racing" de esta lista. Se presta para que juegues con ella, perdona que no cojas bien las líneas. Una geometría muy cómoda. Si no estás muy interesado en la eficiencia, ni en competir, ni en una bici que ande rápido, quizás está sea tu mejor opción en bicis con recorrido de 4". Una bici muy equilibrada pero que no es para competir.

-Yeti AS-R SL: La más veloz de todas. La que mejor transfiere la potencia. Geometría racing. Es para competir. Sube bien y baja mejor. Perdona mucho menos que todas las demás de esta lista. Es la más nerviosa y la que más necesita piloto experimentado. 

-Intense Spider XVP: Está es una excelente bicicleta, su comportamiento exhibe un equilibrio entre la AS-R y la Flux. Sube mejor debido al sistema VPP. 

-Cannondale Scalpel: Es una bicicleta de respuesta rápida, de esta lista, solo la supera la AS-R en capacidad de respuesta. Sin embargo, no destaca por sobre ninguna de las otras en otros aspectos. 

-Titus Racer X: No corre tanto, ni baja como la AS-R pero tiene buena respuesta y perdona un poco más que la Yeti sin llegar a ser tan estable como la Flux o la Spider. Esta y la Spider son las mejores trepadoras. Para competir es la bici más equilibrada de esta lista. En pistas con dificultad técnica es posible que supere a la AS-R, no siendo así en pistas rápidas. 

Esta es una percepción personal que trata de ser lo más objetiva posible puesto que he sido dueño de todos los modelos anteriores. Todos montados con equipamiento similar. 
Resumiendo, para competir no hay más que dos opciones: la AS-R o la Racer X. Si lo que quieren es paseos largos de XC con comodidad quizás la Spider es la mejor opción y si quieren una bici juguetona y divertida donde la eficiencia y velocidad no sea un factor a considerar entonces la Flux es su opción. O sea que ninguna es mejor, todas son diferentes y aquí entran los gustos de cada quién, yo me quedo con la AS-R y con la Racer X.

Reciban un cordial saludo.

Vizcaíno.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> O sea que ninguna es mejor, todas son diferentes y aquí entran los gustos de cada quién, yo me quedo con la AS-R y con la Racer X.
> 
> Reciban un cordial saludo.
> 
> Vizcaíno.


Fidel!

Mil gracias por la comparativa!!
Ojala que la mitad de las reseñas de revistas fueran tan buenas y concisas.

Gracias de nuevo!! :thumbsup:

Ah... y un par de fotitos con la RX ya sucia no vendrian mal!


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado Warp,

No es una comparativa desde un punto de vista técnico como tú podrías hacerla muy bien, es solo el "feeling" de cada bici desde mi particular punto de vista. Espero le sirva a más de alguno.

Saludos y un abrazo.

Fidel.



Warp said:


> Fidel!
> 
> Mil gracias por la comparativa!!
> Ojala que la mitad de las reseñas de revistas fueran tan buenas y concisas.
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> e...es solo el "feeling" de cada bici desde mi particular punto de vista. Espero le sirva a más de alguno.
> 
> Saludos y un abrazo.
> 
> Fidel.


Creo que el feeling es mas util e importante que la comparativa tecnica... Gracias de nuevo, Fidel!

Entonces... te quedas con la Racer-X?? O te haces de otra ASR-SL?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Fidel!
> 
> Mil gracias por la comparativa!!
> Ojala que la mitad de las reseñas de revistas fueran tan buenas y concisas.
> ...


Yo creo que Viscaino todavía esta en la etapa que lleva un bidon de agua. Pero no la usa para tomar, sino para limpiar la bici cada vez que una bola de lodo o tierra ensucia su preciosa bici....


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> O sea que ninguna es mejor, todas son diferentes y aquí entran los gustos de cada quién, yo me quedo con la AS-R y con la Racer X.
> 
> Reciban un cordial saludo.
> 
> Vizcaíno.


Breve pero conciso análisis, y creo que esta última frase resume todo. Algo similar a lo que decía Lance; no es precisamente santo de mi devoción pero tenía mucha razón, "it's not about the bike".

Definitivamente hay bicicletas mejores que otras en ciertos aspectos; para bajar, para subir, para terreno parejo, para terreno técnico, para competencias, para paseos, para rutas cortas, para rutas largas... pero quien tiene la última palabra es el que pedalea la bici. He visto personas ganar competencias con bicicletas de _fibra de cancel_, rígidas, más pesadas que algunas de doble suspensión. He visto personas hacer recorridos muuuy largos y técnicos con bicicletas sin suspensión. Y también he visto gente con bicicletas de 4, 5, 6 mil dólares y que nomás no pelan un chango a nalgadas a la hora de rodar. Al final del día, lo importante es saber utilizar lo que se tiene.

Gracias por compartir tu experiencia con las diferentes bicis, muy ilustrativa... :thumbsup:


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado Roberto,

Y tú en que etapa consideras que estás ?. Si quieres hacemos una prueba para ver quien limpia más su bici, y que sea de pura subida para que veas que no quiero que te accidentes en una bajada. Cómo ves ?. Te animas ?..

Saludos,

Fidel.

ps. Warp, podrías editar el mensaje de Roberto para que cambies la s por una z.



rzozaya1969 said:


> Yo creo que Viscaino todavía esta en la etapa que lleva un bidon de agua. Pero no la usa para tomar, sino para limpiar la bici cada vez que una bola de lodo o tierra ensucia su preciosa bici....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Estimado Roberto,
> 
> Y tú en que etapa consideras que estás ?. Si quieres hacemos una prueba para ver quien limpia más su bici, y que sea de pura subida. Cómo ves ?. Te animas ?..
> 
> ...


Fidel.. espero que no lo hayas tomado a mal, mi intencion era hacer algo simpatico, pero creo que a veces la parte escrita no deja ver eso.

De pura subida no se ensucia mi bici, simplemente el motor no puede subir, y la bici se queda esperándome a que me anime a subir.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Roberto,

No te apures, aquí todos somos amigos, no tomé tus comentarios a mal. Solo quise seguir con la broma.

Saludos.

Fidel.



rzozaya1969 said:


> Fidel.. espero que no lo hayas tomado a mal, mi intencion era hacer algo simpatico, pero creo que a veces la parte escrita no deja ver eso.
> 
> De pura subida no se ensucia mi bici, simplemente el motor no puede subir, y la bici se queda esperándome a que me anime a subir.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Fidel... al final en cuanto quedo de peso la RX??


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp,

Finalmente, quedo en 10.25 kgs. Y si trabaja muy bien. Estoy muy contento con esta bici.

Saludos.

Fidel.



Warp said:


> Fidel... al final en cuanto quedo de peso la RX??


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

buena comparacion Fidel!!!! tus comentarios estan "alineados" con la percepción que tengo de esas bicis (o sea yo no estaba tan mal para'o :lol 

definitivamnete la flux es una trail bike de 4", justo como mi Salty


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> Finalmente, quedo en 10.25 kgs. Y si trabaja muy bien. Estoy muy contento con esta bici.
> 
> ...


Uff !!! 

Impresionante... :thumbsup:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok, estoy esperando las fotos igual que warp! jajaja...

sabes? estaría interesante que la proxima vez que decidas cambiar de cleta consideres seriamente la Turner Nitrous... y amplíes tu comparativa de bicicletas para competir.

saludos... y por favor, vizcaino y zozaya... hagan las paces, dense la mano, un abrazo de amigos jajaja! (sí se notaron medio tensos los comentarios de ambos)


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Felicidades Vizcaino.
Esperamos esas fotos anciosamente


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> sabes? estaría interesante que la proxima vez que decidas cambiar de cleta consideres seriamente la Turner Nitrous... y amplíes tu comparativa de bicicletas para competir.


Vizcaino si corre... No la quiere para posar como nosotros y la Nitrous esta hecha de aleacion de papel.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> Estimados Amigos,
> 
> Les comentó que el domingo pasado fui a una carrera, la de estreno de la Titus Racer X. Reciban un cordial saludo.
> 
> Vizcaíno.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fidel , nada mas reclámale a Hap , porque ya le bajó otros 200 Dlls. a la Racer X , que te bonifique esos dólares , en USA si lo hacen .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> porque ya le bajó otros 200 Dlls. a la Racer X
> 
> the last biker


REBAJA DE 200 Dlls. En donde ?
Yo quiero una.


----------

